# my altima is redlining without touching gas



## kman120 (Jan 22, 2004)

when i start my altima it revs without even touching the gas pedal. there are two throttle cables and one of them seems loose, but the lever that pulls open the valve is closed and opens normally when i press the pedal. anyone know what is causing it to redline without touching hte pedal


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Sounds like the choke is stuck.


----------



## paparay (Dec 5, 2003)

No, I can not tell you the exact cause so that you can fix it. You never said what or how the car ran after if warmed up or when you were driving it.

So, I will say this..Take it to a shop and have it looked at. Have them pull the ECCU codes and see what your computer thinks (if any) the sensors are telling it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

lol, i dont know if you were joking or not, but theres no choke on our vehicle. this sounds like a stuck throttle plate or something... what position is the butterfly in at idle? youll have to remove the intake piping to see it.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I was totally guessing. Glad you could help.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Ruben said:


> I was totally guessing. Glad you could help.


at this point im not sure either...


----------



## kman120 (Jan 22, 2004)

i cant let the engine warm up because the throttle is wide open and it would blow the engine if i dont shut off the car to stop it from redlining. also it revs for a good 3-4 seconds after i take the key out. very strange


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

kman120 said:


> i cant let the engine warm up because the throttle is wide open and it would blow the engine if i dont shut off the car to stop it from redlining. also it revs for a good 3-4 seconds after i take the key out. very strange


are your fans running when your engine is running? hot engine or not?


----------



## paparay (Dec 5, 2003)

Take your air intake off (see link below) and see if the throttle plate is stuck open. If it is investigate linkage and/or spray throttle body (carb cleaner) in and around and work linkages and use a small brush and rags. If this doesn't unstick it, you will have to remove it inorder to clean it. 

You didn't say what year, there are minor differences but the below link should get you started. 

NO SMOKING or OPEN FLAMES, disconnect negative battery cable also, just for insurance.

http://www4.autozone.com/servlet/Ui..._us/0900823d/80/1b/63/ef/0900823d801b63ef.jsp


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

paparay said:


> Take your air intake off (see link below) and see if the throttle plate is stuck open. If it is investigate linkage and/or spray throttle body (carb cleaner) in and around and work linkages and use a small brush and rags. If this doesn't unstick it, you will have to remove it inorder to clean it.
> 
> You didn't say what year, there are minor differences but the below link should get you started.
> 
> ...


hey paparay, youre the same guy that kinda butted heads with me over at .net right?  

this sure does sound like stuck linkage, maybe even a broken return spring. have someone step on the gas pedal while you watch both the linkage and the throttle cables. see which move or dont move.


----------



## kman120 (Jan 22, 2004)

are they both supposed to move at the same time...... only the one closer to the front of the engine moves and the one behind it does not move at all when i put the pedal down


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

kman120 said:


> are they both supposed to move at the same time...... only the one closer to the front of the engine moves and the one behind it does not move at all when i put the pedal down


the one that is not moving is the cruise control. it only moves when actuated by the cruise control motor. does the one that you see moving snap back when let go?


----------



## kman120 (Jan 22, 2004)

yeah my cruise control was always broken anyways, since it redlines by itself without touching the gas im guessing something in the throttle body is stuck in the open position. the cables and springs for the gas pedal seem fine. i guess i will see what the shop says.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

kman120 said:


> yeah my cruise control was always broken anyways, since it redlines by itself without touching the gas im guessing something in the throttle body is stuck in the open position. the cables and springs for the gas pedal seem fine. i guess i will see what the shop says.


ill bet it ends up being the throttle plate.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I would check the operation of the throttle plate by opening and closing it manually under the hood without the vehicle running. If not remove the intake if it is open then loosen the nut on throttle cable. Make sure the nut on the throttle body side doesn't move. This would relieve the cable tension if the problem is mechanical.
Also there could be a problem with the Throttle Position Sensor or Mass Air Flow which could cause a problem like this as well.

Troy


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Ruben said:


> Sounds like the choke is stuck.


The choke??.... you need to be choked...,, :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------

